
Microsoft Beats Expectation Again - alvatech
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/24/microsoft-beats-expectations-with-30-6b-in-revenue-as-azures-growth-continues/
======
alvatech
The stock hit 1 trillion in aftermarket trading
[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/24/microsoft-q3-2019-earnings.h...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/24/microsoft-q3-2019-earnings.html)

